# Ranchu (and other) Goldfish



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

I really like (and would love to have) a tank of goldfish. I luv the chubby faces of the ranchus (click below for link to pic):
http://www.koi-art.com/images/goldfish/ranchu-zooms/g1-ranchu-v2.jpg
I also like the cute lil' fantails that my petstore always has some of (click below):
http://www.petco.com/product/114518/Assorted-Fantail-Goldfish.aspx
As well as the red cap oranda and panda oranda varieties, as these, along with fantails, are more readily available than the ranchus I luv. (click below for pics):
http://www.petco.com/product/101093/Panda-Oranda-Goldfish.aspx
http://www.petco.com/product/101100/Red-Cap-Oranda-Goldfish.aspx

What tank size? What food? Do I need a heater? A filter? How often to clean? Please help. Goldfish are cute. >.>:-D 
P.S.: Would love to see pics of other's goldfish tanks.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

The bare minimum for any of those fish is 20g for one and 10 for each additional, but I'd start out with 30 and add 10 for each additional. You can never give a goldie too much space. 

For food, a sinking goldfish pellet or crumble is better than flakes. Flakes encourage them to gulp air at the surface, which can lead to swimbladder (a big problem in fancy goldfish). 

You definitely need a filter, one rated for twice the capacity of your tank if you can get it. Goldies are messy. I'd do a 50% water change a week. A heater is a good idea just to keep the water temperature stable (I believe 70 is a good temperature for fancies, but I'm not sure - we have a comet).


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Bomba got most of the basics. I'll see what I can elaborate on. Ranchus and the others fancies that you pictured there are very prone to bloating and flipping from food problems. They need high quality food like New Life Spectrum. They also_ need _veggies in their diet. I cannot stress this enough; fancies will not do well without veggies. Peas, zucchini, and spinach are good ones to include. I'm thawing some zucchini right now for my babies. For a first time goldie keeper it might be best to decide between breeds with or without dorsal fins. They can be kept together, but if you are just starting out with goldfish it is a good idea to get something more hardy like orandas and fantails and ryukin. 

Again for a first time goldie keeper you are going to want to get a large tank. The larger the better. I'd say 55 gal would be a good starting point because goldfish are a shoaling fish. They like company. In a 55 gal you would be able to keep about 4 fancy goldies which is a good amount. 

For filtration if you go with a 55 gal you are going to want to run two filters. I have an Aquaclear 70 and Biowheel 200 running on mine. If I were to do it again I would probably go with two Aquaclear 70's. I think it is the best HOB filter available. If you get anything larger than a 55 gal you are going to want to go with a canister filter. 

Without plants you are going to need to do at least 50% water changes weekly. Goldfish are messy. Having live plants help with the waste and water changes. Hornwort is my favorite plant to keep with goldies because it grows like a weed and they don't like nibbling on it (as they are prone to do with more delicious plants). Nitrates in a goldfish tank will climb quickly especially if it is stocked to capacity (which is what 4 goldfish in a 55 is). You will need a gravel vac. This will also be a weekly chore, vacuuming the gravel to get all the extra gunk from it. 

A heater is actually a good idea with fancies. They like temps between 72F and 78F. I keep my tank at 75F. I need a heater to do this in the winter. 

I really hope I didn't scare you away from goldfish. They are a much larger responsibility than most people think, but they are very rewarding. Goldfish often live 10 or more years with proper care. They are very personable and will easily recognize the person who feeds them. And lastly here is a picture of my tank. I'm trying to whether hornwort or anarcharis grows better in my tank which is why the plants are kinda funny. I'm also in the process of switching my gravel for something larger. I'll be sure to get pics when the tank is finished.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Do they like moss balls too? Also would you say that it would be OK, as a beginner, to start w/ ranchus? In there you said you recommended fantails or orandas. I guess that's good because my petstores only stock fantails/orandas. Can you keep them together? (fantails and orandas that is) Also, don't worry, I still want to try goldfish out, you didn't scare me away.  The cool thing is that my sister also wants to try out goldies, and w/ us living under the same roof, that would work out fine and dandy.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm glad I didn't scare you away from goldies. They are some of my favorite fish, but they have such a poor treatment history. It warms my heart when someone does research before buying them. ^-^ They really shine under proper care. 

My goldies love moss balls. It is soo cute to see them roll it around the floor. They will also nibble on it from time to time. It's another great plant to have with goldfish. Duckweed is another good plant if you can keep them from eating it all <_< I have little eating monsters. Water sprite is also good, but you need decent lighting for it. I highly recommend plants in with goldfish. I don't know how I managed without them. 

Ranchu and lionhead are pretty delicate. When I was first starting out I had one that died about a month after I bought him. He was so adorable; I was really sad. If the only way you could get them would be shipped in the mail, I would hold off on ranchu as shipping is hard on any fish. 

Orandas, fantails, and ryukins can easily be kept together. I have a fantail and a ryukin but would like to get another ryukin and oranda (when I get my quarantine equipment back). Some people also keep black (or panda) moors with them, but I wouldn't do it. I also have no experience with seeing-impaired goldfish such as telescopes, celestial eyes, and moors. All I know is don't keep them with faster moving fish especially comets and commons. 

It's great that you and your sister want to try out goldfish together. A large goldfish tank makes a great centerpiece in a room (and for a little easier time keeping them happy). That also means you can pool your money and get better stuff. I learned the hard way that it doesn't pay to be cheap with this hobby.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Any fish I've found, seems cheap in the beginning, but ends up nickel and diming you in the end. But by then we are all too far gone to care about sacrificing $50 on one betta or goldy. LOL. They can be lil' devils sometimes, devious little fishes. >.>


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

KoiMaiden, your fishies are beautiful! I want the calico.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Aww thanks, Bomba. Seaking (calico) says







. Now they're staring at me waiting for food. In their defense it is food O'clock.


----------

